# On the Origin of Species



## Aurbis (Oct 26, 2010)

What was your inspiration for choosing your species? Not how it looks, specifically; but what led you to like that particular creature so much that it inspired you to create a fursona?


----------



## Lyria_Redfearn (Oct 29, 2010)

I picked a dragon because I think that they are very misunderstood as a species, often being seen as evil or as the object to be slain. I think they are mysterious and filled with hidden knowledge and power and majesty much deeper than the beast guarding the treasure. They can come in so many shapes and sizes and colours and seem to master many skills in this planet and others.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 29, 2010)

Lyria_Redfearn said:


> I picked a dragon because I think that they are very misunderstood as a species, often being seen as evil or as the object to be slain. I think they are mysterious and filled with hidden knowledge and power and majesty much deeper than the beast guarding the treasure. They can come in so many shapes and sizes and colours and seem to master many skills in this planet and others.


 
That's what Asians think of dragons. Only Europeans hated them.

You gotta remember, that after the fall of Rome, Europe was culturally backwards compared to China and the Arab world.


----------



## Kendrubbin (Oct 29, 2010)

Eh, Cheetah simply because I'm a fast mofo when I sprint, and because I just like them as a species. Doesn't sound like a very solid reason but hey, that's that.


----------



## SuddenlySanity (Oct 29, 2010)

And here I thought this thread was about








Thanks for making me put my thinking cap on for nothing.


----------



## Trichloromethane (Oct 29, 2010)

I like to knock people out and abduct them so the chloroalkanes seemed like an obvious choice.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 29, 2010)

SuddenlySanity said:


> And here I thought this thread was about
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As monumental as it is, it's reeeeally boring.
On-topic, I've always loved foxes as long as I've known of their existence. Don't asky why, I have no clue.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 29, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> As monumental as it is, it's reeeeally boring.


I gotta agree with you. At least Kent Hovind's outright junk science and ad hominem attacks are entertaining.



> On-topic, I've always loved foxes as long as I've known of their existence. Don't asky why, I have no clue.


You ever think that foxes have all the best traits of cats and dogs?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 29, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I gotta agree with you. At least Kent Hovind's outright junk science and ad hominem attacks are entertaining.
> 
> 
> You ever think that foxes have all the best traits of cats and dogs?


 
They have _something_ that's made them my favorite for 18 years!


----------



## PATROL (Oct 29, 2010)

Dogs, since they are one of the best friends you can get. I like their personality.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 29, 2010)

PATROL said:


> Dogs, since they are one of the best friends you can get. I like their personality.



What kind of dogs, exactly?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 29, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> What kind of dogs, exactly?


Good point. Many of the breeds popular now are as unpleasant in demeanor as they are in appearance.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 29, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Good point. Many of the breeds popular now are as unpleasant in demeanor as they are in appearance.



Labradors and Golden Retrievers, although some can be agressive, are still usuallly good dogs.

Of course my favorite breed of all is this one...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 29, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Labradors and Golden Retrievers, although some can be agressive, are still usuallly good dogs.
> 
> Of course my favorite breed of all is this one...


 
One of the few toys I actually like. You can distinguish its face from its ass.
I have a Jack Russell, a Border Collie/Boxer mix and a Bernese Mountain Dog/English Mastiff cross ("Mountain Mastiff") who weighs 140 pounds. He is a big baby.


----------



## Neiun (Oct 29, 2010)

I have interests in scalie and furry. So, it seemed that I should mix my favorite furry animal (foxes, oh generic!) with some reptilian features for my fursona. .-.


----------



## Oovie (Oct 29, 2010)

Queensland has a lot of tropical birds flying around I used to hand feed when I was 3 or 4. I picked the Australian Magpie firstly because they were the closest looking thing I could find to a crow, without being one. I remember some would mimic voices, they have a very distinct song, and they're pretty fearless. I love how they seem cultured, but still very sassy like a hawk or eagle on the prowl. They're well known for swooping just about anyone who comes near a nest, mainly bicyclists.

http://www.abc.net.au/reslib/200809/r292341_1251857.jpg

They go for the eyes!



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> They have _something_ that's made them my favorite for 18 years!


 Oh_hhh_! Disney brainwashed you is why.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 29, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Oh_hhh_! Disney brainwashed you is why.


No. I did not see that movie until a couple years later. Also, I was a willful child.


----------



## Neiun (Oct 29, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Oh_hhh_! Disney brainwashed you is why.


 
I have not seen either Robin Hood or the Fox and the Hound.

I was a sad child.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Oct 29, 2010)

Lyria_Redfearn said:


> I picked a dragon because I think that they are very misunderstood as a species, often being seen as evil or as the object to be slain. I think they are mysterious and filled with hidden knowledge and power and majesty much deeper than the beast guarding the treasure. They can come in so many shapes and sizes and colours and seem to master many skills in this planet and others.


 
I said it before but, I have always loved dragons since I knew what they were.
I also think they are greatly misunderstood by many as well.
Just like anything else there is good and evil dragons.

I think of them as majestic creatures.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Oct 29, 2010)

I like canines.

Simple as that.


----------



## Aaros (Oct 29, 2010)

Aren't there threads like this already?
Anyway, I chose a dragon. Not to uncommon, but that doesn't really matter.

Dragons are a great choice because there is no right or wrong answer to what a dragon is like. You can totally make it whatever you want. Fantasy creatures are good that way; they're customizable.


----------



## PATROL (Oct 29, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> What kind of dogs, exactly?


Well, since you ask... Mostly shepherds for me. Although some sled breeds are also counted.



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Good point. Many of the breeds popular now are as unpleasant in demeanor as they are in appearance.


Appearance is only the matter of taste. Although I totally agree with what you said.


----------



## Deo (Oct 29, 2010)

>:I Furries abusing Darwinian titles. I am disapoint.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 29, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> >:I Furries abusing Darwinian titles. I am disapoint.



Yeah, I agree with Deo. Let's abuse creationist stuff instead.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 29, 2010)

I originally chose dire wolves to stick out from the pack, and it ended up that I grew into the role quite well. On a rather vague basis, much like dire wolves: I'm taller, slower, scavenge, have a larger head, so on and so forth - Similar to dire wolves :v


----------



## Mayonnaise (Oct 29, 2010)

PATROL said:


> Dogs, since they are one of the best friends you can get. I like their personality.


I wouldn't consider older breeds and the dogs at my hometown to be the best friends I can get.

Haven't created a fursona yet. I'll probably pick one of animal names that people used to call me.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 30, 2010)

Radio Viewer said:


> I wouldn't consider *older breeds* and the dogs at my hometown to be the best friends I can get.


 
Seriously. Shepherds are loyal and obedient for the most part, but sled dogs? They do what they want. They will run that sled, whether you are or are not on it. 

That and primitive breeds in general are bitey, independent, sassy, drama queens, destructive, hard to housebreak, chase everything...


----------



## PATROL (Oct 30, 2010)

Liar said:


> Seriously. Shepherds are loyal and obedient for the most part, but sled dogs? They do what they want. They will run that sled, whether you are or are not on it.


Yeah I know huskies are very hyper most of the time but still friendly. One of my neighbours has a malamute, she is calm, friendly and enjoys company. That's what I was thinking about when I wrote that. There are exceptions.



Radio Viewer said:


> Haven't created a fursona yet. I'll probably pick one of animal names that people used to call me.


What names would that be?


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 30, 2010)

PATROL said:


> Yeah I know huskies are very hyper most of the time but still friendly. One of my neighbours has a malamute, she is calm, friendly and enjoys company. That's what I was thinking about when I wrote that. There are exceptions.


I didn't say they weren't friendly. But "friendly", "loyal", and "obedient" are very different things.
Malamutes are friendly, and loyal. But they are not the most obedient, which is the point I was trying to make about primitive breeds. 
The AKC, Wikipedia, and Malumute.org list them as being hard to train, aka the opposite of obedient.  

So that dog isn't an exception. It's just well-behaved.
Malumutes are also listed on these sites as being exceptionally friendly towards people as well as calm when exercised regularly so yeah, that Malamute isn't much of an exception. I CHECKED TO MAKE SURE.

Edit: Malumutes don't need training to live up to breed standard hurfderf.


----------



## Seas (Oct 30, 2010)

There wasn't an animal on earth I'd chose as a fursona, so I came up with my own species.

(sidenote: I actually came up with the species long before I knew what a fursona or even the furry fandom was, but this is not very relevant to the question)


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 30, 2010)

Liar said:


> I didn't say they weren't friendly. But "friendly", "loyal", and "obedient" are very different things.
> Malamutes are friendly, and loyal. But they are not the most obedient, which is the point I was trying to make about primitive breeds.
> The AKC, Wikipedia, and Malumute.org list them as being hard to train, aka the opposite of obedient.
> 
> ...


 
The first species I considered as my fursona was actually a malamute.

I think if I hadn't gone feline, I'd be a German Spitz right now, though (or as the toy version is known, a Pomeranian).


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 30, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> The first species I considered as my fursona was actually a malamute.
> 
> I think if I hadn't gone feline, I'd be a German Spitz right now, though (or as the toy version is known, a Pomeranian).


 
German Spitz <3

Spitzen are usually gorgeous, albeit fiercely independent dogs. And I love em.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 30, 2010)

Liar said:


> German Spitz <3
> 
> Spitzen are usually gorgeous, albeit fiercely independent dogs. And I love em.


 
Well, malamutes are Spitzen. So are huskies, Akitas, Shiba Inus, Samoyeds, and Chow Chows. And of course, Pomeranians.

By the way, Liar, the German plural is actually Spitze.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 30, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Well, malamutes are Spitzen. So are huskies, Akitas, Shiba Inus, Samoyeds, and Chow Chows. And of course, Pomeranians.
> 
> By the way, Liar, the German plural is actually Spitze.


 
Spitzen is the Amurrican way.

And. I knew all that.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Oct 30, 2010)

PATROL said:


> What names would that be?


Most of them are used to mock me

My family usually call me tiger, naga/dragon, or magic beast... Friends call me names like odd monkey, that lone wolf, tenuk/tapir, cicada and water buffalo. Those are the ones used often.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 30, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Well, malamutes are Spitzen. So are huskies, Akitas, Shiba Inus, Samoyeds, and Chow Chows. And of course, Pomeranians.
> 
> By the way, Liar, the German plural is actually Spitze.


Most of my favorites are in this group.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 30, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Most of my favorites are in this group.



Well, they are the group that most resembles wolves and foxes.


----------



## Vo (Oct 30, 2010)

1. So I can make "jackrabbit" jokes
2. Choices limited by desire to use herbivorous species in keeping with IRL veganism
3. Bunnies are cute
4. Too large IRL to call myself a rabbit with a straight face but I can pull off a hare
5. I have thick, powerful legs (no seriously)
6. I like the desert


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 30, 2010)

I have features vaguely like that of my fursona (the main one, KD's an alt)
Shitty example.


----------



## PATROL (Oct 31, 2010)

Liar said:


> I didn't say they weren't friendly. But "friendly", "loyal", and "obedient" are very different things.
> Malamutes  are friendly, and loyal. But they are not the most obedient, which is  the point I was trying to make about primitive breeds.
> The AKC, Wikipedia, and Malumute.org list them as being hard to train, aka the opposite of obedient.
> 
> ...


Ah yes, I understand, don't worry about that. I was just reffering why do I like them.



Liar said:


> German Spitz <3
> 
> Spitzen are usually gorgeous, albeit fiercely independent dogs. And I love em.


Not exactly #1 for me but I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 31, 2010)

I guess because:
1: I like dogs (Especially collies)
2: I guess I behave like one (No, not the "Do what ever you say" thing)
3: Doggiehs r cute!!!


----------



## Sef Highwind (Oct 31, 2010)

I chose the arctic fox. I've been a fan of foxes since I watched Fox and the hound (yes I guessed I was brainwashed by Disney xD). But putting the movie aside, I did really love foxes because I saw them as majestic creatures. I love the colors that blend together to make the color of their fur, and honestly I just love their expressions and reactions to each other or their environment.

In my family, I'm the only member who loves it when it gets cold outside. Everyone else absolutely hates the cold weather, and they think it's weird that I love it. Hell, back in Texas I used to spend hours outside in 40 degree weather with my Husky. Because of my love for the cold, I soon discovered the arctic fox, and the more I learned about them; the more I grew to love them over other kinds of foxes.


----------



## Nex (Oct 31, 2010)

I started out by picking what animal I felt looked the coolest (Huskies are freaking beautiful dogs IMO.) But after a lot of thought and fond memories of my childhood canine friend, I changed it. 

I was about 9 years old when I first met Bud, an Australian Shepherd/Golden Retriever mix. I had just gotten back from visiting my father in Oklahoma and was starting to dwell too much on my parents divorce when I noticed this pine-needle red ball of fluff sitting next to the fireplace. My mother and sister had rescued him from a disgusting pet store where the food had roaches and every animal in the place had fleas. He was sleeping soundly and looking cute as could be. 

I had serious emotional problems as a child, destroying everything I could get my hands on simply because I felt like it. I had no remorse for my actions, from blowing frogs up with fire crackers to torching lizards with WD-40 and a lighter. Somehow, that started to change when Bud-dog came into my life. I spent all my time with him, training him to sit, stay, and bark on command. 

My family was pretty poor, and my mother worked somewhere near 100 hours a week to support me, my drug addict sister, and my mentally retarded brother. I was usually left alone because I had the least problems with coping compared to my siblings. At the time, I thought I was just being ignored, so I acted out to get attention. Now a days, I feel so bad for how I acted, giving my mother so much grief and chasing her boyfriends off by destroying their personal belongings. 

Anyways, me and Bud-Dog were inseparable. When I cried and nobody listened, he was there, when I was mad and needed to blow off steam, he was there, and when ever I thought about ending it all, he kept me grounded to the reality that suicide was a selfish, cowardly act. (And everyone else in my family was so absorbed in other things, nobody would have been able to take care of him as I had.) He was like a guardian as well. I was the overweight kid that everyone loved to fuck with, and there was several times while walking him that neighborhood bullies would try to mess with me, pushing me and calling me names. One day I got pissed, swung at one, missed, and got a punch in the face in return. Bud was right there, jumping up and tearing into the kid's jacket from behind, growling madly as he did so. During the distraction, I grabbed a hand full of dirt and tossed it into another kids eyes, called Bud, and ran. After that, when ever Bud-Dog was near, they said nothing. The kid and his friends tried to have him put to sleep, and I got my chance to defend Bud as he had defended me. Telling them what had happened while crying my eyes out, begging for them to just leave me and my dog alone. I was about 14 at the time.

They didn't press charges and grounded the kid for two weeks for being a dick. They never bothered me again.

When I turned 19, I joined the military. I cried so hard about leaving him and almost didn't go because I had such a strong attachment with him. While over seas, my mother sent me pictures of him and gave me weekly updates as to how he was, and what sort of stuff he had gotten into. (He's a smart dog, I taught him how to open doors so I wouldn't have to let him out of my room at night when he needed to go outside.) 

Bud-Dog is now 15 years old, living well past the age of 10 where most aussies seem to die. He's mostly def, and partially blind, but every time I go and visit him and my mother, he comes running up to me, ignoring everything else. He has cancer now, and will most likely pass within the next year or two. (Writing that sentence is like driving nails into my own heart.)

I value loyalty, family, and friendship above all else, and he's possibly the best example of those three I have ever seen in an animal. Thinking about him reminds me to be a good friend when ever I can.

So yeah, I chose an Aussie Shepherd mix as my fursona because the most awesome animal friend I had as a child was one. He kept me sane and kept me wanting to live for the sake of myself and the friendships that I hold dear. These values were reinforced by being in the military, which is pretty much a pack mentality. Fuck money, fuck fame, I just wanna be a good friend and live happily at all costs.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 31, 2010)

PATROL said:


> Ah yes, I understand, don't worry about that. I was just reffering why do I like them.
> 
> 
> Not exactly #1 for me but I couldn't agree more.


 Alright, I was just lettin you know that most people describe Malamutes as very friendly and "bad guard dogs that are more likely to lick you to death". x3
They are are VERY pretty though, but I like huskies more because of their tail-curl.

I myself tend to like bully breeds more. Mastiffs, especially. Lovely, drooling dogs.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow, Gibby.  Sad tale indeed.

I chose an android dragon for Telnac because he's the combination of the two things I love most: dragons & AI.


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 5, 2010)

I chose a cat because I always grew up with cats... I love them. 

I represent a cat in many ways aswell, its as if I take on their characteristics.


----------



## Coyotez (Nov 5, 2010)

Uh. Well, since I have a overly sharp hearing and smelling sense, combined with quick reflexes and speed when running - I felt I fit as coyote.


----------



## rainingdarkness (Nov 5, 2010)

I'll admit I chose my species based almost entirely on its appearance. Before I even knew what a genet was, I knew my fursona was going to have a long muzzle, lithe body, and a really long, fluffy tail. I've always identified with cats, so snow leopard was my initial choice, but the overall thickness of the muzzle and body didn't really settle well with me. That idea was abandoned before long. One day I was looking for coat pattern ideas for something and I came across the wikipedia page for the genet, and that settled it for me. It was surprisingly similar to what I already had in mind, and even though I thought recently I might merge it with a fox, I've stuck with it. p:


----------



## Catilda Lily (Nov 5, 2010)

Mountain Lions are my favorite big cat. I have actualy seen one in the wild running from a huge fire.


----------



## Foxridley (Nov 24, 2010)

I chose a fox because I went through a summer of watching AoSth and Sonic X to see Tails, because he has 2 tails.
And I couldn'td ecide between read fox or kitsune, so I mixed them.


----------



## LaughingDove (Nov 26, 2010)

I've always had a dragon persona, since I was a little kid I drew them and identified with them, as well as with birds. My main when I was younger was a bit of an avian sparkledragon. But she never felt comfortable. So, a while ago, I did some soul searching, and decided to go back to something that always reminds me of home. The Senegal Turtle Dove, or Laughing Dove. They were everywhere in South Africa, and I always, always loved them. Originally I avoided doves as 'stupid' birds, until I actually rehabilitated a few and was pleasently surprised to find them astonishingly intelligent. Not up there with corvids, but certainly with parrots and mynas. Getting my first pigeon as a pet finally tipped my hand, and I changed my persona to that bird, and honestly that'll always be my true persona.

However, all my friends are large and predatory, and after more than one rp of getting snorted up someone's nostril, I made Cree (as typical a reptilian as I could make her) to squeeze my way out of trouble. She's very much a character I play, albiet one very much like me, but the dove is something that pretty much _is_ me.


----------

